# using honey



## mlc33 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi, i want to make a honey & oatmeal/ porridge oats soap, can i use ordinary honey like clear or set or does it have to be a special type of honey? many thanks maria


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 16, 2014)

Any honey will do but you want it to be in liquid form, not crystallized.


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 16, 2014)

The last time I used honey, I took just a few tablespoons of water from my batch and microwaved it so it was warm...then added the honey to the warm water and mixed.  It was easier to add the honey/water mixture to my oils this way.  I've used honey I got from Costco and also have used local honey.  Both worked fine.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 16, 2014)

Make sure you buy 100% honey.  There are some brands <little bear container, cough> that contain corn syrup. Check the labels.


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, some of the people who I believe are pro (s) have already replied but I tried honey myself in a honey oat soap and work great!  I used honey that I bought from the mountains  (100% honey)!!!!! 

Good luck!  Post pictures when done!


----------



## new12soap (Nov 18, 2014)

For Melt & Pour soap, I am not sure how much honey you can add, I *think* that's at 1 tsp per pound of base.


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 19, 2014)

1 tsp per pound will work nicely.


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 19, 2014)

lisamaliga said:


> 1 tsp per pound will work nicely.



She is the GURU!


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 20, 2014)

Khanjari,
Thanks for this but I'm no guru. 
However, soap crafting is lots of fun and I'm happy that people enjoy it so much and can benefit from it!


----------

